# BMW Portland invites design entries for the first BMW Portland Art Car



## Edev (Nov 24, 2007)

Very excited for the final product!


----------



## GrilledCheese (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice idea of them to host that kind of contest. It only goes to show that they value Portland talents, most especially the significance of their own tradition.


----------

